# First look: G. Gillespie's EPC



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks to all who took advantage of the prepub. Books arrived today and I'll work hard to get all or most of the orders out this week. Below is a first look.


----------



## kodos (Dec 3, 2013)

Looking forward to receiving this, thanks for all of your hard work Chris!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm so excited!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks again for all your hard work on this Chris. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## KSon (Dec 3, 2013)

Would add my thankfulness as well, Chris. Looking forward greatly to its arrival.


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2013)

Very exciting.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks all; and be sure to tell your friends once you have yours. I have plenty more to sell as you can see.


----------



## JML (Dec 3, 2013)

Woo hoo!



> Hello John Lanier,
> Your package from Naphtali Press is on its way.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes indeed; please let me know if it arrives in good shape. These early orders I am using a one piece mailer of a bit different design than previous. 


John Lanier said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't wait for that message to show up in my inbox.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 3, 2013)

I hope to get them out this week; but I do have to do them one at a time. one man operation. I'm wearing my warehouse/shipping hat now; not my favorite hat.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah!



> Hello Benjamin Glaser,
> 
> Your package from Naphtali Press is on its way. You can track it online using this tracking number.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Dec 4, 2013)

My package from Naphtali Press is on its way too!


----------



## Dearly Bought (Dec 4, 2013)

Woo hoo!


> Your package from Naphtali Press is on its way. You can track it online using this tracking number.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 4, 2013)

That just means I managed to print a label; I still have to package and truck them up to the PO; but these should go out today or in a second batch tomorrow; I don't like to get too many reproachful looks from the postal clerks.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 4, 2013)

Dearly Bought said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> > Your package from Naphtali Press is on its way. You can track it online using this tracking number.



I got my notice also. Yippee I Aye!


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 6, 2013)

Man, I lost to Randy. I just got my notice. Thanks Chris. I will attempt to give you an update about the condition of the book when it gets here.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 6, 2013)

The ones today went in boxes; out of the one piece mailers. All US have shipped; then lost power; so will get the International out hopefully by end of biz Monday; drove by and am posting via my church's wireless connection. Thanks once again to all who ordered. 


Romans922 said:


> Man, I lost to Randy. I just got my notice. Thanks Chris. I will attempt to give you an update about the condition of the book when it gets here.


----------



## KMK (Dec 6, 2013)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I don't like to get too many reproachful looks from the postal clerks.



Don't they get paid by the hour? Why should they care? The PO drives me crazy.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 6, 2013)

They groan and I think I caught one rolling their eyes the other day when I had a heavy box. They are generally helpful; but they don't like heavy boxes.


KMK said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like to get too many reproachful looks from the postal clerks.
> ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 6, 2013)

> Scheduled Delivery Day: December 11, 2013


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 7, 2013)

December 7, 2013 , 8:52 am
Out for Delivery	
INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46224 

Mine will be here today!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 7, 2013)

Got it.


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 7, 2013)

Congratulations Randy; and you have some strong fingers; it's not a light book.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 7, 2013)

For some reason the book looks smaller in the picture also. I had the phone / camera in one hand and the book in the other. And you are correct, it is not a light book.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 7, 2013)

FYI; for a first time reading the work I would suggest reading all the intros, publisher's, historical, and the overview before going straight into G himself. Chris


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for your excellent work Chris!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 7, 2013)

I ususally do read a book from cover to cover, all the preface, bio, intro and all. That is something I learned years ago. I already got a good jump on the book as you might remember.


----------



## psycheives (Dec 7, 2013)

Chris, for those of us who didn't know about this, how can we obtain a copy? And is there a Kindle version?  Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 7, 2013)

You can order from the NP website for 29.95 US; or try Reformation Heritage Books or Solid Ground Christian Books who both have it on sale pricing at around or below that price. Plenty of copies; just not at that great prepub offer I'm afraid. 


psycheives said:


> Chris, for those of us who didn't know about this, how can we obtain a copy? And is there a Kindle version?  Thanks!


----------



## kodos (Dec 8, 2013)

I cannot wait, mine comes on the 9th! Looking forward to getting it in my hands!


----------



## psycheives (Dec 8, 2013)

Chris, what is the title of the book? I can't find it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 8, 2013)

George Gillespie, _A Dispute against the English Popish Ceremonies_ (Naphtali Press, 2013). 
Here was the previous thread about it.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 8, 2013)

kodos said:


> I cannot wait, mine comes on the 9th! Looking forward to getting it in my hands!



Mine too  It will be a sore temptation to stop working mid-afternoon (which I cannot afford to do with this busy last week of classes before finals) and read the intro (or more)


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 9, 2013)

Is anyone going to be selling it in Britain?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 9, 2013)

I tried; but not so far I'm sorry to say.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Dec 9, 2013)

I may not be on the PuritanBoard for a few days... 
I'll be reading my copy which arrived today!!! 
(Not that I'll be missed or anything.)

Thanks again, Chris Coldwell!


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 10, 2013)

I got mine!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 10, 2013)

It looks bigger than I remember.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2013)

It is a mighty work. 

The historical introduction is really good.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 10, 2013)

It is; it was done for the 1993 edition and at the time many noted they wished Mr. Middleton had gone on with Gillespie's life through the Westminster Assembly; but that would have been a major work and not as germane to setting the context for EPC.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 10, 2013)

My father, Ian Tallach, was working on a life of Gillespie, when he died in 1979. I think his study was only at a preliminary stage, but I'll look it out sometime to see what he had put down. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andres (Dec 10, 2013)

psycheives said:


> Chris, what is the title of the book? I can't find it.



I like how you wanted this book based on PB hype alone.


----------



## Somerset (Dec 10, 2013)

Peairtach said:


> Is anyone going to be selling it in Britain?


I'll speak to Noddy at the Free Pres bookshop and try to get them interested.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 11, 2013)

Just finished the "overview and analysis" section at the beginning of the new Naphtali Press edition of George Gillespie's "A Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies". I highly recommend that anyone who is interested in reprinting older Reformed works do something similar to what Chris Coldwell has done here. It is a very helpful addition primarily because 99% of people (like me) today are frankly not trained to read works like Gillespie's with its careful and lengthy arguments that may stretch for pages. It is a blessing to have a "cliff notes" prior to the actual work in order that one may understand Gillespie's methodology and the contextual design to better follow what the author is doing in this work. Thanks again to Naphtali Press for the unimaginable amount of work they put into this book. A jewel in their crown for sure. Tolle Lege!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks to all who made such a successful prepub/roll out of the new Naphtali Press edition of George Gillespie's _Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies_ (more info at the links). It can still be purchased at good prices (just not the super low prepub) from NP, RHB and SGCB. Below is a picture I took of all the editions from the first (1637) to _Works _(based on the 1660 text of which I don't have a physical copy; and my _Works _original is disbound so the reprint has to stand in) and the 1993 (mine beat up and lacking the rather expensive dj; the '93 was way over the top on production values at the time) and new Naphtali Press editions.



http://www.heritagebooks.org/a-dispute-against-the.../



SGCB | Book Search (page down)



###George Gillespie: A Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies | Naphtali Press


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 12, 2013)

Got it yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## KSon (Dec 12, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday as well. A handsomely-appointed volume, to be sure.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 13, 2013)

Who's gonna play Gillespie in the movie?


----------



## KMK (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday. Thanks, Chris.


----------

